# compilation postgresql mac os x 10.4.8



## plouffsouris (20 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,
j'ai un gros problème de compilation sur mac os x 10.4.8
 lorsque je fais le ./configure
 tous se passe bien
 mais au moment du make il me sort des messages d'erreur les voici : 
gcc -no-cpp-precomp -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -I../../../../src/include -I/sw/include/ -c -o xact.o xact.c\
gcc -no-cpp-precomp -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -I../../../../src/include -I/sw/include/ -c -o xlog.o xlog.c\
 In file included from ../../../../src/include/storage/spin.h:50,\
 from xlog.c:35:\
../../../../src/include/storage/s_lock.h:543:2: error: #error PostgreSQL does not have native spinlock support on this platform. To continue the compilation, rerun configure using --disable-spinlocks. However, performance will be poor. Please report this to pgsql-bugs@postgresql.org.\
 In file included from ../../../../src/include/storage/spin.h:50,\
 from xlog.c:35:\
 ../../../../src/include/storage/s_lock.h:551: error: conflicting types for 'slock_t'\
 ../../../../src/include/pg_config_os.h:11: error: previous declaration of 'slock_t' was here\
 make[4]: *** [xlog.o] Error 1\
 make[3]: *** [transam-recursive] Error 2\
 make[2]: *** [access-recursive] Error 2\
 make[1]: *** [all] Error 2\
 make: *** [all] Error 2\
 :/usr/local/src/postgres root# 
ceci est que la fin de la console si vous voulez toutes la console je la met en pièce jointe
je me demandai si vous aviez deja eu ce problème et comment le résoudre
 à bientôt


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2006)

As-tu seulement essay&#233; en faisant ce qu'il te dit : ajouter '--disable-spinlocks' lors de la configuration ?
M&#234;me si les performances sont "pauvres" ce sera d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a ...


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2006)

As-tu suivi des tutoriaux ? J'ai trouv&#233; ceci chez Apple. Peut-&#234;tre pas tout-&#224;-fait &#224; jour mais sans doute instructif.


----------



## plouffsouris (21 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,

A l'origine j'ai suivi le tutoriau de apple je l'ai trouver français 

oui j'ai rajouter --disable-spinlocks\     comme-ci ./configure --with-includes=/sw/include/ --with-libraries=/sw/lib --disable-spinlocks\
après compilation 
j'ai ce message : 

make -C transam SUBSYS.o\
gcc -no-cpp-precomp -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -I../../../../src/include -I/sw/include/  -c -o xlog.o xlog.c\
In file included from ../../../../src/include/storage/spin.h:50,\
                 from xlog.c:35:\
../../../../src/include/storage/s_lock.h:551: error: conflicting types for 'slock_t'\
../../../../src/include/pg_config_os.h:11: error: previous declaration of 'slock_t' was here\
make[4]: *** [xlog.o] Error 1\
make[3]: *** [transam-recursive] Error 2\
make[2]: *** [access-recursive] Error 2\
make[1]: *** [all] Error 2\
make: *** [all] Error 2\
:/usr/local/src/postgres root# \

@++


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2006)

J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; PostGreSQL, version 8.1.5.
Apr&#232;s d&#233;tarrage, j'ai fait './configure' puis 'make'.
Et je n'ai eu aucun probl&#232;me.
Je travaille sur Mac OS 10.4.8/PowerPC et XCode 2.4 (gcc 4.0.1).
Bizarre.


----------



## plouffsouris (21 Novembre 2006)

Je ne peut utiliser la version 8.1 car les table ne corresponde pas 
j'utilise la version 7.4.13 actuellement
pourtant je l'ai installer sur un powerbook G4 et un G5
la configue de la machine c'est un duo core


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2006)

Tu ne peux pas migrer les bases ?


----------



## plouffsouris (24 Novembre 2006)

J'ai chercher partout et sur un forum je suis tomber sur des personne 
qui disait que postgresql 7.4.x n'est pas compible avec les duo core 
donc j'ai installer postgresql8.1.4 en dmg sans problème
merci de ton aide
a bientot


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2006)

Avec plaisir


----------



## Capmari (12 Août 2007)

Je me permets de upper un vieux topic car il se trouve que j'ai &#233;galement un probl&#232;me avec Postgres.
Je l'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; sur ce site qui propose d'installer Postgres sur MAC
http://www.entropy.ch/home/

Je l'installe sans probl&#232;me mais apr&#232;s je fais quoi ?
Je l'installe sans probl&#232;me mais je ne vois nulle part postgres install&#233;.
De plus, je vois qu'un nouveau user a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;e et qu'il s'appelle postgres mais malheuresement je n'arrive pas &#224; le supprimer il n'appara&#238;t pas dans les options du compte utilisateur.
J'essaye de me logguer sous cet utilisateur mais il me demande un mdp que je ne connais pas.

J'en ai absolument besoin de ce SGBDR car je l'utilise &#224; mon IUT. J'en aurais besoin pour la rentr&#233;e.

Votre aide est la bienvenue ca fait plus d'un mois que j'essaye de faire fonctionner postgres mais en vain.

Merci d'avance

PS : M&#234;me le tuto n'y change pas grand chose


----------



## bompi (12 Août 2007)

Je ne me souviens pas trop o&#249; &#231;a s'installe, cette bestiole mais si tu veux savoir ce qui a &#233;t&#233; copi&#233; sur ta machine et/ou v&#233;rifier que &#231;a l'a &#233;t&#233; correctement, tu peux aller voir dans les _Receipts_ (chemins possibles : _/Library/Receipts_ et _~/Library/Receipts_) ou utiliser Desinstaller aussi bien.

Note que, de m&#233;moire, le binaire de PostGreSQL ne s'appelle pas comme tu le crois : il me semble que c'est _master_. &#192; v&#233;rifier.

Je te conseille aussi de v&#233;rifier les services lanc&#233;s au d&#233;marrage pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas un petit quelque chose d'install&#233; aussi.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2007)

Capmari a dit:


> Je me permets de upper un vieux topic car il se trouve que j'ai également un problème avec Postgres.
> Je l'ai téléchargé sur ce site qui propose d'installer Postgres sur MAC
> http://www.entropy.ch/home/
> 
> ...



Es-tu sûr d'avoir lu le tuto correctement ???


*Create* a new user in the Users System Prefs pane:
Name: PostgreSQL User
*Short Name: postgres
Password: whatever you want*
Open a terminal window and type in the following commands:
type sudo chown -R postgres /usr/local/pgsql/, enter administrator password when asked
*type su - postgres, enter the password of the newly created postgres user when asked*


----------



## Capmari (12 Août 2007)

Disons que justement un utilisateur postgres a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;e mais qu'est ce qu'il fait l&#224; ?
je ne l'ai pas cr&#233;e.
Je peux en recr&#233;er un autre ca ne me pose pas de soucis.

Mais pour installer postgres, je commence en avoir marre.
Je suis le tuto mais j'ai l'impression que rien ne semble fonctionner.

Ce tuto date de 2003, je ne sais pas si il fonctionne toujours aussi bien. :rose:

Bon j'ai essay&#233; de faire des manip finalement ca donne &#231;a :
il faut aller dans le dossier bin et lancer ./psql et ca me lance postgres.
J'ai suivi le tuto je cr&#233;e une table par exemple :
createdb test
et ensuite psql test
ca a l'air de fonctionner &#224; priori.

Je comprend pas je poste sur ce forum et tout de suite tout devient plus clair. 
Et presque tout fonctionne (enfin &#224; priori).







Par contre une question si je d&#233;cide de faire du PHP/Postgres o&#249; dois-je placer mes fichiers html pour faire le lien direct avec la BDD ?


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Tu as fait ce que supermoquette t'as indiqu&#233;? L'utilisateur, c'est pas un utilisateur syst&#232;me. C'est un user d&#233;di&#233; &#224; pgsql. C'est normal que tu ne peux pas te connecter avec. Les user dans les bases de donn&#233;es &#231;a sert &#224; donn&#233;es des droits d'acc&#232;s et des privil&#232;ges pour acc&#233;der ou modifier des donn&#233;es.

Quant &#224; l'utilisation avec php, il faut faire la mise-&#224;-jour avec le package sur le site d'entropy, tu as des fonctions pour la connexion &#224; mysql, pgsql, etc. Les fichiers php se mettent dans le dossier _Sites_ de ton compte avec le partage web activ&#233;, ou, si tu veux ton  site dans le root :


```
/Library/WebServer/Documents/
```


----------



## Capmari (13 Août 2007)

Disons que j'ai crée un autre utilisateur postgresql seulement pour me connecter à ma base.
Voilà qu'il y a un autre utilisateur postgres que je n'arrive pas à supprimer.
j'ai fais la manip de supermoquette.

Mais là c'est bizarre, j'arrive plus à me connecter à ma base 
je vais dans le dossier bin et tapes ./pgql
j'ai ce message

psql: could not connect to server: No such file or directory
        Is the server running locally and accepting
        connections on Unix domain socket "/tmp/.s.PGSQL.5432"?

postgres does not know where to find the server configuration file.
You must specify the --config-file or -D invocation option or set the PGDATA environment variable.


A chaque fois que je quitte et relance j'ai ça.


Merci d'avance


----------



## Capmari (13 Août 2007)

Bon c'est beaucoup plus grave que je ne le pensais.
je lance le terminal je tape su postgresql et je tape mon mot de passe
ensuite j'arrive plus &#224; visualiser mes fichiers bin usr local, il m'envoie directement &#224; la racine.
J'ai du faire une grosse connerie  comme indiqu&#233; sur le tuto 
j'ai chang&#233; la variable d'environnement :

export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/pgsql/bin

J'ai bien envie d'abandonner. Je lance un appel d'aide HEEEELP 

​


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2007)

Ce n'est pas ma manip, c'est un extrait du tuto sus-cit&#233;, faut pas seulement le taper mais le comprendre et surtout faire dans l'ordre. Ma remarque &#233;tait sur le password&#8230;


----------



## Capmari (14 Août 2007)

Oui je sais que c'était écrit sur le tuto mais bon.
Là je ne peux plus aller à mon répertoire usr/local/
il ne me l'affiche plus.
Il reste une solution : formater et réinstaller ?


----------



## Capmari (17 Août 2007)

Problème résolu^^


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Capmari a dit:


> Problème résolu^^



Comment?


----------



## Capmari (18 Août 2007)

Je recommande ce lien à ceux qui veulent installer Postgres sur mac et qui ont des difficultés.


http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/postgresql/


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

Merci


----------



## Capmari (19 Août 2007)

De rien, je partage mon savoir c'est tout.


----------

